# Greenlee wood carving set



## Jacob J. (Nov 10, 2009)

I was looking at buying a 22 piece woodcarving set. Brand name Greenlee, made in Sheffield England. They are used but in good shape. Now for the question. Neither I nor the seller has a clue to what the value is. I do not want to rip the guy off. Any clue to what the set might be worth?

Thanks,
Jacob


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> I was looking at buying a 22 piece woodcarving set. Brand name Greenlee, made in Sheffield England. They are used but in good shape. Now for the question. Neither I nor the seller has a clue to what the value is. I do not want to rip the guy off. Any clue to what the set might be worth?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jacob


Jacob, I have looked but haven't found many of the Greenlee tools on ebay. I am not familiar with that brand but you can go to Wood Carvers Illustrated and I am sure some of the folks there will know. If the tools are not scary sharp you will spend some time sharpening them. Another note, once you start carving you will find you will usually only use maybe 4 or 5 knives at least most of the carvers I know say that.

Are they the palm tools or long handle?


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Jim, I went over to Wood Carvers Illustrated and received some good input. The consensus was $10 a tool.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a good price if they are quality tools, I have several different brand name tools and some of mine were $25 up. I have found that an inexpensive tool can be tempered to hold an edge well, just like the more expensive tools.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's not a matter of "ripping the seller off". He's an adult. If he accepts a low bid, that's the name of the game. It's best for you to start low. Just because a forum suggests $10/tool, I wouldn't jump in with $220. That kind of buy should be a good deal for you. If you only used half of them, it would still be an expensive buy. After all, he can say no at any time.

Not to shoot down your deal, but it doesn't sound like a deal of a lifetime. There are many "carving tool sets" that are good starter sets for less than $50 like this set, if you want to get a feel for which tools you would use the most, and they are new.












 







.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys!:thumbsup:


----------

